# Agility Jump Height Question



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

I don't have any agility videos or pictures, yet! I'm just excited to say that I am going to be ordering 4 agility jumps! Then after I get the jumps I'll be getting some weave poles!!! I'm very excited!! I also have a question as well...Riley is 1 year and 3 months old right now. What height should I be jumping her? I don't want to jump her the 26" yet because I feel she's too young to be jumping that high. She's currently 65 lbs, athletic, and 25" tall. So what jump height? Also, Banjo is 13" tall (longer than tall), 40 pounds, and 5 years old. What would be his jumping height as well? Thanks for any advice and information given!!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

You can jump at whatever height you prefer. Most people do NOT jump their dogs at the dog's competition jump height on a regular basis- there's no need. Jump at least 4" lower, and most likely more. Pimg jumps 20" in CPE, and I will jump her at 24" in AKC this year. In USDAA, I think she will be jumping 22" and I'm not sure what I put her jump height for NADAC. At any rate, I tend to practice at 12" or 16".


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

wildo said:


> You can jump at whatever height you prefer. Most people do NOT jump their dogs at the dog's competition jump height on a regular basis- there's no need. Jump at least 4" lower, and most likely more. Pimg jumps 20" in CPE, and I will jump her at 24" in AKC this year. In USDAA, I think she will be jumping 22" and I'm not sure what I put her jump height for NADAC. At any rate, I tend to practice at 12" or 16".



So she's not too young to jump 12"-16" at a year and 3 months old? I was told she'd be too young.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm not sure about that, but I'd imagine the growth plate question has been asked in the past. You might want to do some searching around on here for that. Also, if you're really concerned, I think a vet can confirm the growth plates are closed via xray.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

wildo said:


> I'm not sure about that, but I'd imagine the growth plate question has been asked in the past. You might want to do some searching around on here for that. Also, if you're really concerned, I think a vet can confirm the growth plates are closed via xray.


Oh okay! Thank you, that's why I was asking if she was too young. I was questioning the growth plates!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I can't think of any venue where you would be running your dog in a 26" class. Anyway, I would be jumping her lower just until she gets learns how to jump. No, your dog is not too young to jump full height.

I always jump my dog at 24". When you jump lower they tend to knock bars once you try and raise it again.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

I was told that in larger breeds the growth plates don't close until they are 1 1/2 to 2 years old. I think it depends on the dog but to be sure I would either do x-rays or just jump at a much lower jump height until they are old enough.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

14 inches is what we're jumping with Kopper.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Look how we don't all agree!

The growth plates are closed by 18 months, and truthfully earlier though we all tend to be pretty careful.

I think USDAA is 26" for the regular class for the 'big' dogs, so that's where that came from. AKC is 24" and NADAC only goes to 20" (right?).

When I am training new HANDLING moves on my dog. So we are both learning new moves and skill, I keep the bars down. I'm more concerned that my movements are being followed and don't want knocked bars to muddy the waters and add confusion. But the rest of the time I train at full height. Our dogs run differently, have different take off and landing locations, and turn differently in the air. I think that the additional fact that from the tip of their noses to the tip of their tails, our GSD's are very LONG and that's alot of body they need to learn to maneover around the course.

Some great info on http://kathy-agilityadventures.blogspot.com/2010/02/susan-salo-puppy-jumping-work-session-1.html <-- click that

I'd also recommend buying the jump cup strip. Super easy to install and you can play with the jump height very easily.

http://www.clipandgoagility.com/jump-cup-strips-dog-agility/index.htm


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I have never met a dog that was able to jump full height right away anyway. It takes quite a while to teach a dog to always go over and not under or around a jump so you will be jumping low to begin with.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You see this yet? The reason I'm down and on the ground is my instructor says that's a more natural position for our dogs to jump normally and well. If I stand up during this drill, my dogs jump with their heads up high and looking up at me, NOT what she wants.


Susan Salo also wants dogs head down, she has a target put on the ground for the dogs to focus on while they jump for the same reason. Handler focus up at our head is NOT our goal.





 
Glory at 6 months





 
Earlier... Jumping starts around 5:45


----------

